# July hottest month on record



## hammer (Aug 8, 2012)

Not surprised at all...

http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2012/08/0...ecord-for-contiguous-u-s-noaa-says/?hpt=hp_t1

Fortunately for us in NE we have had an occasional break from the heat.  Family in NJ have told me it's been hot and humid all summer...and they have also had to deal with some nasty storms.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 8, 2012)

New England hasn't had it too bad as you noted. I seem to remember hotter summers. But I don't recall many quite as muggy and humid which is what really kills me. Then again, memory being what it is, I might just say that every summer. :lol: For all the moisture in the air, not much is falling though as our yellow grass can attest. It seems like we've had a lot of infrequent freak down pours but very few full day or multi-day storms.


----------



## WinnChill (Aug 8, 2012)

That's the negative NAO--one of the factors that helps with winter cold--actually helping to keep us from broiling.  Meanwhile, the pattern across the rest of the country has been similar to this winter--the Alaska low has been persistent forcing ridging over the country's midsection....just miserable.  I feel for those suffering the heat...I really do.  Sort of like those drier, clipper systems in the winter, those this summer aren't as jacked up or skim by just to our south.  Looking like an emerging El Nino should help break things up this year...we'll see.


----------



## billski (Aug 8, 2012)

Northern Maine was abnormally temperate 80/days, 50/night.  However there was no humidity.
I'm not looking forward to Jersey Shore.

I'm disappointed to admit that I have become a friend of air conditioning.  I can't believe I said that.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 9, 2012)

But ya' have to remember billski mid-to-high 80s/days, mid-50s/nights ...those levels aren't abnormal for Greenville on northward ie..northern MAINE.  Agreed...maybe kind of abnormal for Southern Maine and NewEngland....MA/CT/RI/NH(exceptions being the mtns).
Average mid-to-high 80s but with consistent rather high humidity...making it feel a lot hotter.  Been humid most all summer with a few weeks of drier heat here & there being the exception.....which _*is*_ abnormal.


----------



## billski (Aug 9, 2012)

Agreed; Stating only the facts.  The only distinctive feature I note is low humidity, compare to the region.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 9, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2. In NYC were I work its hot summer since I started working in this city 7 years now.


----------



## billski (Aug 9, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2. In NYC were I work its hot summer since I started working in this city 7 years now.




Are you sure its a ADR6410LVW?   Isn't it a ADR6410LVW-1 Using Tapatalk 2 Build 6081?


----------



## bigbog (Aug 9, 2012)

..Think the change of temps and humidity from Mass to Moosehead & above at the WBPCs must have felt nice Bill.  Guess I must indeed sound like a devoted pessimist in complaining about upper Maine's temps and humidity...LOL.  Too few free days outdoors the last half of  July and so far in August...;-)


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 13, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> New England hasn't had it too bad as you noted. I seem to remember hotter summers.



Sure seemed like a pretty normal July with temps in the 80s and 90s  here in Jersey/NYC too. 


EDIT:  And looking ahead, it appears temperatures are projecting to get quite cooler next week.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 14, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Sure seemed like a pretty normal July with temps in the 80s and 90s  here in Jersey/NYC too.
> 
> 
> EDIT:  And looking ahead, it appears temperatures are projecting to get quite cooler next week.




Working outside this summer unloading trucks it been very very hotter then past several summer for sure in NYC. http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/sotc/


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 14, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Sure seemed like a pretty normal July with temps in the 80s and 90s here in Jersey/NYC too.



In the 8 years I've lived in Jersey, I think the difference I've noticed is that this summer has been much more consistent, with very few days below 80.  Normally you get the ups and downs that average out to temps in the 80s, but this summer has featured the same number of peaks but very few valleys.

Looking at the temp history on Accuweather for my town, since the middle of June there has been just 2 days that didn't reach 80 (7/19-20).


----------



## John W (Aug 14, 2012)

I have to admit..  Listening to Dr Chill talk about El Nino puts a little smile on my face.  Winter talk makes me realize we are appx 100day out from the season...  For perspective that is about the same amount of time teachers have off for the summer and we KNOW that's too short.. Because they tell us...


----------



## John W (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 14, 2012)

I'll believe nothing until it happens.

A few winters ago I believe it was supposed to be "normal" and we got clobbered with snow. 

 Last winter was supposed to be "snowy" and it sucked, and this summer was supposed to be "mild" and/or "cool" and it's been fairly warm.   Man is not yet advanced enough to predict the weather long-term.


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## legalskier (Aug 15, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> View attachment 6467



Mid-Atlantic states receiving above normal snowfall seems to be a familiar pattern over the past few years. MC & eastern Pa. must be keeping their fingers crossed.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 28, 2012)

The dry front came through mid-afternoon up here....this evening is absolutely glorious.  Not reaching Denali Vest temps but so nice....clear, cool & dry with a little breeze.  Both Kingfield and Greenville to reach 45deg tonight.  Quite the difference from down along the Gulf Coast.....


----------

